# best syrian hamster cage?



## Piptherussiandwarf (May 27, 2020)

Hi guys, i'd really love to get a syrian hamster in the future but i'm struggling with the cage. I want one around 110/120 x 50 x 40/50 cm because that'd be great. I cannot have the ikea detolf as it is just too big. 
Also, the alaska, barney and alexandre cages aren't suitable for my requirements and aquairums are so so expensive


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I think your only option then is to DIY a cage. Erinsanimals on youtube has lots of cage builds on her site.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Not sure what the widths are but you could get a guinea pig or rabbit cage of that length. You would have to mesh it all over though so it would be a big job. Building your own is a good option


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Why can't you use a barred cage?

The zoozone 2 is 100 X 50 cm. Only barred on the roof which you'll need to mesh


----------



## Piptherussiandwarf (May 27, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> Why can't you use a barred cage?
> 
> The zoozone 2 is 100 X 50 cm. Only barred on the roof which you'll need to mesh


i've actually decided that i'll probably get the skyline barney cage on zooplus!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Piptherussiandwarf said:


> i've actually decided that i'll probably get the skyline barney cage on zooplus!


Do you mean the skyline alexander?
https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/174238

If yes, can I advise getting plastikote and painting the wooden shelves, the plastikote will protect the shelves and make them a lot easier to clean and keep hygienic. You need to make sure it is the water based one, not oil based.
Here's a link to the water based ones: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Plastikote...d=1&keywords=plastikote&qid=1595099097&sr=8-3


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

ForestWomble said:


> Do you mean the skyline alexander?
> https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/174238
> 
> If yes, can I advise getting plastikote and painting the wooden shelves, the plastikote will protect the shelves and make them a lot easier to clean and keep hygienic. You need to make sure it is the water based one, not oil based.
> Here's a link to the water based ones: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Plastikote...d=1&keywords=plastikote&qid=1595099097&sr=8-3


The Barney is the same as the Alexander but has a normal straight across roof. I think it too had the wooden shelves too.

I agree with the use of plastikote


----------

